# Catasetinae



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2018)

We water a whole lot and my catasetinae branch out with aerial roots. Should I pull them off and plant the old and the new growths together in a bigger pot?



Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2018)

hello?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 30, 2018)

Since you water all the time, I say leave them as are. 
Or just pot them up, but those old pseudobulbs are pretty much done (prematurely since they are supposed to last a few years, three years on average for each). Probably trim those off and pop up the new growth with roots.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks. I think the old pseudobulbs may make more growths if I re-pot them.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 2, 2018)

I think your medium is too soggy/worn down, which is why the old bulbs are not producing new growth at the base but throwing aerial keikis (second pic). I would repot in fresh media. For the first plant, I think it would be better to remove the three old brown and shrivelled bulbs and dispose of them. I suspect there is an infection in the rhizome. Catasetums usually maintain old bulbs pretty well for a number of years if the plant is healthy.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2018)

OK, thanks for the tips.


----------



## AdamD (Aug 2, 2018)

I have to agree, they’ve been too wet for too long, and most likely too early. Do not water until the roots hit the bottom of the pot! I’d say cut down on water now, and they could all use a fresh mix (probably wait til dormancy). And with your heavy hand, I’d say maybe go with straight bark, or Orchiata, or whatever you use. Not sphag. They need to breathe a bit. But for now, cut back on water. Pulling mushy bulbs is advisable


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2018)

But the new growths have roots. If replanted, we should stop watering? This is all so difficult.


----------



## AdamD (Aug 6, 2018)

Do not repot until dormancy. Just cut back on water a bit until then.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2018)

OK, BTW, the leaves on the plants with aerial root are fantastic!


----------



## bullsie (Aug 13, 2018)

Your old growth bulbs look very good, and that is a biggie. Repotting during dormancy is best. Watch watering and heat during the winter months. I've lost several to having a few weeks of warm in the plant room and they didn't get the proper 'sleep' they needed - the bulk of my collection didn't mind the 'warm spell'. I've learned that cool and forget 'em seems to be the best way to keep my Catasetum collection here in wintery Pennsylvania. Repot if necessary. And in the spring, once those roots get about 4 or so inches long, time to water and fertilize!


----------



## Ben_in_north_FL (Dec 2, 2018)

your plants are screaming "I'm drowning'.... sorry to be blunt... The catasetum should be massive if the old bulbs hadn't rotted away and the mormodia with mid bulb keiki is likely in the midst of severe root malfunction. Here is the link
to sunset valley orchids culture info. Easily one of the best and largest 'catasetum and the likes' breeder/grower. I would print out their culture sheet and pay close attention to it. Watering is critical with these plants as not only the amount but also critical is when to and when not to water.
http://www.sunsetvalleyorchids.com/htm/culture_catasetinae.html


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks for the info. Our watering is weird because we live in a dry apartment and mostly grow Phrags. We will TRY to cut back the water. I will post updated photos.


----------

